# Average Auto insurance?



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

What would be the average auto insurance rate in Abu Dhabi or Dubai?
If it makes any difference, here some details.
I am male, 33 years old. 
I'll be looking to buy 2006/2007 Lexus IS 250.
I think the price in UAE is 60,000 Dhms to 90,000 Dhms.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Full Insurance may be ~3.5 - 4.5% of your car value


----------



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Full Insurance may be ~3.5 - 4.5% of your car value


is that per month or per year?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

obviously per year


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

5% on up to 6% per annum (if its considered a sports car) these are Dubai prices I have sourced. I am 49 and I don't know if that affects pricing over here...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

In most companies, the only way that age affects pricing is a flat rate difference depending on whether you are above 25 or not. You will pay the same rate whether you are 32 or 48, but someone 24 will pay a higher rate than someone 26 yrs old..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm paying 3.5% on a high performance sports car, I'm 28.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m paying 3% for a sports car but ì`m a bit over 28 lol.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`m paying 3% for a sports car but ì`m a bit over 28 lol.


Must be that I look 24 then ha ha


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A 50 year old can drive just as bad as a 24 year old in Dubai so it doesn't really make a difference, but go on everyone.....nice to know everybody's ages


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

www.rsadirect.ae gives you an online quote in seconds...


----------

